# delonghi ecam 23.450.s bits of ground coffe when rinsing?



## miremare (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi

ive had my ecam 23.450.s for a couple of months now.

ive used a combination of beans and ground coffee's.

ive only inserted the ground coffee at the right time.

i notice recently, even when i rinse, there seem to be lots of bits in the rinsed water, as opposed to colored water a few weeks ago.

ive cleaned the machine as per the manual, i.e. the diffuser and milk frother.

i cant see any evidence of bits inside the machine and am unsure where they keep comming from,

i use the machine a lot, 8-10 cups per day.

taste is fine, but the bits dont look right.

any ideas?

many thanks


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you descaled recently?


----------



## miremare (Jun 12, 2011)

hi

yes i descale when it asks me.

i have alternated between bean grinding then using pre ground coffee.

there are still bits.

must just be the way it is


----------

